# Jig does anyone have an idea where I could find one?



## PGilhooly (26 Dec 2012)

Hi there I'm trying to gather some machinery for steam bending some wood, and I'm wondering if anyone has any idea where I could source or how to build a jig that is a mechanical cylinder that is foot activated and uses straps ofor the outside of the steam bent wood. You introduce the wood to the jig which has a scarf joint and this fits snug into the jig, then the cylinder rotates and the wood is supported externally by a steel strap and pressurised arm that is supporting the outside of the strap against the wood. If you look at this youtube link you'll see what I mean. Its at 2 mins 31 seconds into the film

I just tried to copy and paiste the link but i'm not allowed to. But the video is on you tube under "how it"s made drum shells" go to 2 mins 31 secs and you'll see the jig I mean.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated, not too sure if I explained myself very well but if you look at the link Im sure you'll get the gist. 

Also if anyone has any suggestions for the type of good second hand lathe that would work for a cylinder that can be used for shells 10" to up to 16" or even more. 

Many thanks :ho2 

P


----------



## nanscombe (26 Dec 2012)

This one?

How It's Made Drum Shells


----------



## PGilhooly (26 Dec 2012)

Yes thats the one.


----------



## Eric The Viking (29 Dec 2012)

It looks custom-built. I noticed also the big lathe they're using to true up the cylinder - it looks like quite a project you're starting there!

I'd suggest you have to take the same approach - build it yourself, but I'd use something controllable and reversible to do the winding. You need a worm gear somewhere in the system, so that it can't release accidentally under pressure. 

Could you adapt one of the machines that tyre fitters use? They have high torque and are designed to turn slowly with foot pedal control. They also have a long central threaded spindle...

E.


----------

